# Help identifing a CNC retrofit into Bridgeport CNC 1459



## dansawyer (Feb 5, 2021)

I recently came into the posestion of an orginal Bridgeport CNC 1459 Series 1 milling maching. It is originally from the late 70's or early 80's. Someone had retorfitted a later CNC system including a relativly modern PC, a 32GB solid stage drive, a parallel to serial breakout board, and 3 Gecki G203V stepper drivers. It looks like the original Superia steppers. (It does not appear as though the retrofit was completed, the steppers are not wired up.) The dates on the boards indicate 2012.
I haven't tried powering up the PC, I will boot the SSD into a VM to identify the software.
My questions are: 
First, If the PC and hardware runs is this a sufficient stack to support linuxcnc?  (I understand the steppers may be weak and need to be replaced. )
Second: The first objective would be to use a manual pulse control (MPG) controller directly connected to a 'break out' board'. My belief is this would support manual mode. This coupled with a DRO would support limited manual operation. If nothing else it would verify the steppers - power supply - drivers - ball screws.


----------

